# advice on new camera body



## stefanie33 (Feb 9, 2012)

Right now i'm shooting with a canon 1000D..it's 10 mp...just wondering if it will make a huge difference if I upgrade to an 18 or 21 mp canon...I've heard that the mp's mostly affect just super large photos...would upgrading make much of a difference in overall sharpness?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2012)

Not unless you have top of the line lenses, a top quality lens is better than MP's


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 10, 2012)

You'll only see the benefit from more than 10MP if you do large prints, provided your glass is sharp enough.

However, there are lots of differences between the 1000D and other bodies.... what exactly are you unhappy with about your camera?


----------



## stefanie33 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just the overall sharpness...and it's constantly saying busy and taking forever in between shots...I take my portrait shots with my canon 70-200mm f4 L


----------



## daarksun (Feb 11, 2012)

If you aren't goint to be printing more than and 8x10 image your are gold with what you have. However, if you shoot and need to crop then the 10mp could be an issue for printing big. The new higher end Cameras may have improved focus based using your AF system. If you keep the 10mp, just make sure you are framing what you want to keep to avoid major crops. If you only shoot for the web what you have if fine as well. 

You don't need a top of the line lens. You can take sharp images with the regular kit lenses if you know how to take your image. You don't need L lenses unless your a pro shooting with something like the 1d series or the 5DmkII. There are people shooting professionally with regular lenses. L-glass can take a crappy photographer to taking better crappy pictures. It's the person not just the gear.  

Learn the camera and some nice software to process your pictures and you will be King or Queen of all you shoot.


----------



## stefanie33 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok...thank you!!


----------

